

Marketplaces are hard - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2013/07/13/marketplaces-are-hard/

======
adamneilson
Good summary. Fortunately you have the likes of Balanced to make life slightly
easier. Outside the US we're screaming out for a similar service.

